# Delta 12.5" Planer TP305



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I had some problems with my thickness planer this week. While I was planing some hickory down to its final thickness some wood got wedged between the locking bar and the knife blade.

I decided to share with you what I did and ask if anyone has any suggestions for me to repair my planer.

I called around looking for a set of locking bars. The part used to be available for purchase at $8.00 each. Unfortunately, Delta has stopped making the parts and now I have a planer I can not use because of a $8.00 part.

The other option I have is to replace the cutter head with a helical but this is very expensive yet it is still cheaper than buying a new thickness planer.

I did find some locking bars online through Amazon.com but they will not ship to Canada. I would have to find someone in the USA to ship the parts to and then have them mail the parts to me.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I think you have three options before needing to replace it:

1. The one thing I can think of is try to locate a non-functioning planer that can be used for parts, and get the needed piece from that. 

2. Contact Delta and see if a bar from another planer will work. This may be beneficial as well as they could give you other options that haven't been considered here.

3. Have a local metal shop fabricate you a new one.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I tried calling Delta direct and was on hold for over 30 minutes and then gave up.

I am searching on Kijiji for an old planer like mine. In fact it is not that old 8 years to be exact.

Good idea on the metal shop. I will ask my neighbour who owns a metal shop and see if he can make me some.

Thanks


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Another place to look Dan would be repair shops. They may have had one come in that isn't worth fixing that still has good clamp bars. Mike's suggestion about having them made is a good possibility but have two made. The clamp bars on your planer are stamped sheet metal (and the reason they failed) and ones you'll get made will be machined out of steel bar stock and will be much heavier so that you would have to have a matched pair to keep the head in balance. I have a brother in the States who sends me stuff that won't ship here. I could probably get him to ship those up for you if the other methods don't pan out.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Chuck makes sense to have two made for balancing the cutterhaed. 

I away at the moment and will check with my neighbour who owns a steel fabrication shop. I am sure he can make me some.

Thanks again for all the help guys.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Dan
Check sears,part number 1342143
Might call them make sure they have them


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome they do have them but once again they do not ship to Canada. 

I will try the Canadian Sears in the morning and let you know what happens.

Thanks again guys for all the help.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Let me know if is a real problem,they were only about 10.00 I will buy a set and send to you


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sent you a message this AM let me know what you want to do.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Dan I have had this issue myself many times, this is now a World economy and this won't ship here and won't ship there stuff has to stop sometime, soon I hope. NGM


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok here is the scoop guys. As Neville says this is suppose to be a world market but in reality it is far from it. We have NAFTA (North America Free Trade) agreement between our two countries and the USA is our largest trading partner. However, when it comes to people the idea of free trade stops dead in it's track.

I called Sears Canada this morning at 07:00 hrs. The lady was very friendly and proceeded to check the part for me. She told me Sears Canada does not stock the part. I told her how can that be if Sear USA stocks the part? She told me the two companies are separate even though they share the same name. I was surprised to hear this and just wanted to say if you live in the USA be very grateful because trying to get things in Canada is like try pulling teeth on a chicken .

I will have the items shipped to me from Jerry (big thanks Jerry). I think what I will still have another set made from my neighbour out of hard steel so if the other set Jerry sends me bends I have a more durable set that hopefully will not bend in the future.

The more I read on Helical heads the more I like the idea of eventually using this new technology. I saw an old Delta DC-380 planer in the paper for $800. Maybe the best thing to do is but an old machine and upgrade the cutter head? Or when I win the lottery just get a new one!  Maybe in two years when I retire I will buy a new one along with a cabinet saw.

I also have a Delta DJ-20 jointer and may look at replacing the cutter head with a Helical Head. The $500 would be well worth it in the long run.

Thanks again guys for all your suggestions and help with this issue. I can not say this enough but the people in this forum are like an extended wood working family for me. I always look forward to reading the new posts and seeing what everyone else is building.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I haven't seen a DJ-20 in person yet, but i've lusted on several advertised for sale. Put a helical head on one, and it looks like it would be a very nice machine.

earl


----------



## BOjr (Dec 1, 2012)

I just thought I would add a comment on the helical cutting head. I have a Ridgid 13" and change out the head. The helical head is far superior to the straight blades it came with especially if the wood is at all figured. If I were to ever purchase a new thickness planer I would definitely spend the additional money and get one with a helical head.

Buck


----------

